# Lost or Stolen Dog: Please Read



## Lukethedrifter (Dec 20, 2008)

SHE WAS STOLEN.  3000.00 REWARD FOR IMFORMATION LEADING DIRECTLY TO HER RECOVERY. 




Today while hunting on Rum Creek WMA,one of my sqch, ntch Ladner Blackmouth Curs went missing. I had a pup with us that made a tree and when i finished the tree the pup was on Lilly was no where to be found. I figured she winded a deer carcass as she has done in the past and waited about 15minutes, however she did not return. I hit the tone only on her shock collar as she is trained to come when she hears it, and waited another 10 minutes and still no dog. I then took my pup back to the truck and got my tracking collar transmitter out and got a signal in the direction i thought she went so i walked in that direction, my signal remained for about 300 yards and quit. this system has a 5 mile radius and she is a close (300-400yd) hunting dog and only rages that far on days when sq arent moving good. I kept walking and came to an access road where i saw fresh tire tracks but no dog tracks. I have looked all day and still have not found her. If anyone hears anything about a Blackmouth cur dog found in the middle Georgia area please notify me. I will make it very well worth your while. She had on a safety orange shock collar and a bright yellow tracking collar. she is three years old and yellow with a black mask. She is a very tight and well muscled dog and has never been bred. She goes by the name of Lilly. she weighs 38 pounds. 

Thank you in advance for keeping your eyes open. I have a strong feeling she was picked up and stolen as this is not something she has ever done and the fact that my tracking collar all of a sudden shut down. 

Ray Reagan
Mason Kennels
678-485-1429

UPDATE* I AM OFFERING A 3000.00 REWARD FOR IMFORMATION LEADING TO HER RECOVERY.


----------



## tuffdawg (Dec 20, 2008)

WOW. that is awful news. And your right, that is strange at how all of a sudden the collar just went off like that.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 20, 2008)

Well, if she anything like my cur, they won't have her very long. She will bail out of there.  In fact, to be frank, no one could ever touch nor catch mine unless he let them.  I hate that.    I'd go out there again tomorrow and keep calling her.  She may have just got turned around.  That is a sorry person to steal a dog like that, if somebody did.


----------



## Chase Simmemon (Dec 20, 2008)

Hate to hear that, don't have any respect for a dog thief. Sounds like they either put a magnet in the collar or cut the antenna for it just to suddenly cut off like that. If I were you I would ride around the area on every road with my tracker on to see if I could get a signal, cause more than likely whoever done it lives around close to the area. A guy I know had his dog stolen out of his back yard, a black and tan, and the dog ended up in NC. The dog escaped from whoever stole it and a guy found it and looked up the ear tattoo and called the guy I know. The dog had been gone for about two or three years, so there is still hope of finding yours. I'll keep my ears open and let ya know if I hear anything. Also, you might want to pay a visit to all the dog traders you know, if you know any, it might just end up there.


----------



## Lukethedrifter (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks fellas. I was thinking they probably cut the antenna. I will be back down there for the next couple of days and will hunt there every chance I get for the rest of the season. I just dont know what to think of it. I had a dog stolen in Tellico Plains Tennessee one time, but we knew right away because we found the collar laying in the road. I just hope if someone did steal her they take care of her. I thank yall again.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 20, 2008)

Lukethedrifter said:


> Thanks fellas. I was thinking they probably cut the antenna. I will be back down there for the next couple of days and will hunt there every chance I get for the rest of the season. I just dont know what to think of it. I had a dog stolen in Tellico Plains Tennessee one time, but we knew right away because we found the collar laying in the road. I just hope if someone did steal her they take care of her. I thank yall again.



I would too, curs don't take well to strangers and she may come back there.  Good luck, keep us posted!


----------



## Lukethedrifter (Dec 20, 2008)

This is the best picture I have of her. She is on a tree in my inlaws back yard. And Dawg2 thank you for the inspiration, I am going to do my best to put her back in my posession.


----------



## zman (Dec 21, 2008)

good luck man. i would hate for someone to mess with my beagles


----------



## ga logger (Dec 21, 2008)

i tell you what i would do i would ride around with my tracker on  5 to 15 miles from there.i drew a cast last week with a boy from dublin who told me he just lost a hog dog he follow the beep to a house and he went and got the game warden they went back they check the truck and found the tracking collar.he told them the dog came up to him in the woods and layed down in front of him so he took the collar off. come to find out the man works with woods and water. i hope you find him and if  some one took him i hope they get what they got coming to them


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Dec 21, 2008)

If anyone tried to pick up my BMC they would surely be sporting some extra holes in their hands. SHe doesn't care much for other guys for sure. Sorry to hear about you her. Keep looking. We have tracked them back to someones house before. They had them tied up and said they were going to give us a call. Quite some time between twhen they caught him and when we found the dog. I dont believe them.


----------



## Lukethedrifter (Dec 21, 2008)

*She is Stolen.*

Thanks to the help of some good folks, I now have concrete evidence to prove she was stolen. I am now offering a 3000.00 dollar reward for imformation leading to her recovery. 

The only description I have of the low life piece of puke that stole her is ;white male 30-40 driving a red Chevrolet pickup truck with a dog box in the back. I know i just described half the hunters in Georgia, but it is all i have. 

Again, 3000.00 Reward for imformation leading directly to her recovery.


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (Dec 21, 2008)

i live close to the wma. i will keep a look out.


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (Dec 21, 2008)

where on the wma were you at?? pm me and let me know.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 21, 2008)

curdogsforhogs said:


> If anyone tried to pick up my BMC they would surely be sporting some extra holes in their hands. SHe doesn't care much for other guys for sure..


My SBMC doesn't care for strangers, especially men.  He would bite the heck out of any stranger thattried to grab him.

Keep looking for that dog.  Matter of fact, keep trying that tracker too.  They may be dumb enough to turn it back on.


----------



## bull0ne (Dec 21, 2008)

Lukethedrifter said:


> Thanks to the help of some good folks, I now have concrete evidence to prove she was stolen. I am now offering a 3000.00 dollar reward for imformation leading to her recovery.
> 
> The only description I have of the low life piece of puke that stole her is ;white male 30-40 driving a red Chevrolet pickup truck with a dog box in the back. I know i just described half the hunters in Georgia, but it is all i have.
> 
> Again, 3000.00 Reward for imformation leading directly to her recovery.



The crook might not have enough sense to know how to disable the collar?  I'd ride a 50 mile radius of the area where the dog was stolen with the box turned on and on the dashboard...........just in case you get close and the collar is operational.

Good luck getting your dog back............I've lost em too. Not knowing the details and If you're animal is being taken care of is the worst part. 

I just hope I don't ever find someone who stole a dog from me. I promise you, it wouldn't be pretty.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Dec 21, 2008)

Hope you find her buddy.we got the winter classic coming up here in albany and that might be a good spot to check for her. There are alot of dogs sold off of the back of trucks at that show.


----------



## Dudeman042 (Dec 22, 2008)

I hate a dog thief. You can also buy/borrow a non-directional antenna for the roof of your truck. Then you can ride around with the tracker on. They don't get the range the yagi does, but it will tell you when you get close, then you can use the yagi to find the direction.  Might lead you right to them. If the person cut the antenna it will still transmit, you will just have to be close to pick it up. I had a dog break one off, and she tracked like she was long range but she was really only 150 yards away from me.


----------



## southernmason (Dec 22, 2008)

A man who would steal a dog would slap his mama in the mouth and I have no use for a man like that Good luck on finding your dog brother


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Dec 22, 2008)

Bro hope you get her back.


----------



## ejs1980 (Dec 23, 2008)

Hope you find her but if they had a dog box they probably know how to turn off the collar. At least you have some info on who got her. Might be worth sitting on one of the roads at the wma one morning and watch who comes by. I doubt they would take her back there to hunt but you may be able to follow them to her when they leave.


----------



## Lukethedrifter (Dec 23, 2008)

Ejs,

You bet i will be at that WMA every chance that I get. I am coming to terms with the fact that i will probably never see her again, I am now just hoping that whomever has her is taking care of her. I am going to ride the roads again with my tracker out the window and continue posting, talking to people and praying. Thanks again everyone.


----------



## zman (Dec 23, 2008)

good luck again luke i hope you catch the s_ _


----------



## ronmac13 (Dec 23, 2008)

Good luck, I hope you get your dog back.


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 24, 2008)

I'll be at the winter classic at the end of Jan..Pm me any info on the truck you might have..I'll be looking for the dog...Also the grand american in south carolina is weekend after next..Its a huge hunt with LOTS of dog traders...A post on here about people going to it..Get with some of them to watch for her there!!!


----------



## Luke0927 (Dec 24, 2008)

hope you get her ive lost 1 dog before took 1 week to get him back this was him getting out of his kennel at home...im saving for the garmin astro gps tracker right now i just run beepers and luckily i haven't had any problems

is she chipped you and put out an alert and if anyone goes to the vet she might get scanned


----------



## Georgiagirl (Dec 24, 2008)

sorry to hear this. I would hate for someone to get our Ladner Black Mouth Cur. He is my baby and stays inside with me when he isn't hunting, or course.


----------



## Lukethedrifter (Dec 24, 2008)

*Update*

Thanks to the ignorance of theives, Lilly is at home. . She was recovered today. I will post more on the situation when I can. The main thing is she is home. Prayer Works Folks. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Davans (Dec 24, 2008)

Dang good to hear !

I just got home and was reading the thread, sure glad it ended well.................I feel better now. I'm sure you do too.......


----------



## 2tines (Dec 24, 2008)

great news and what a christmas present, will be waiting for details


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 25, 2008)

I hope you gave em whats coming to em


----------



## tuffdawg (Dec 25, 2008)

That is awesome news to hear!!! Cant wait to hear the story.


----------



## ugabulldog56 (Dec 25, 2008)

Good news!!!!  Im glad you got her back.


----------



## crbrumbelow (Dec 25, 2008)

Cant wait to hear how you got her back.  Thats great!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bassmaster38 (Dec 25, 2008)

I will say a prayer for you and your dog, God knows how much I love them and how much I get attached. South Bama Feist and German Shepherd owner. P.S. My GS thinks she is the feists mommy guards her like a child.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 25, 2008)

Lukethedrifter said:


> Thanks to the ignorance of theives, Lilly is at home. . She was recovered today. I will post more on the situation when I can. The main thing is she is home. Prayer Works Folks. Merry Christmas.



That is great.  If someone stole my SBMC I am pretty sure he would escape and try to make it back.  Post up what happened when you get a chance.


----------



## jonkayak (Dec 25, 2008)

Great ending to a bad story. Glad to here you got her back. I hope someone gave the low life that toke her a little  or even better 

Well she is home thats what important. Merry Christmas!!!!


----------



## cj5 buggy (Dec 26, 2008)

Congrats on the recovery. it's good to hear that she's back home. 

can't wait to hear this story.


----------



## buddylee (Dec 27, 2008)

Glad to hear you got her back. I had two dogs stolen on the side of the road while hog hunting. Tracking collars and cut gear plus the dogs. I saw them drive off. Wish I was as lucky as you.


----------



## Lorri (Dec 27, 2008)

Just read your thread from beginning to end - glad you got Lilly back and she is safe with you again.  Please let us know what happened to the thief.  That is so uncalled for taking your dog or anyone elses.


----------



## ejs1980 (Jan 4, 2009)

Hey Luke when are we going to get the rest of the story. Glad you got her back i'm sure your ready to get her treed again.


----------



## southGAlefty (Jan 4, 2009)

I want to hear the rest of this story too. I am the proud papa of a 4 month old GSP and can't say honestly how I'd react if I caught somebody trying to steal him or recovered him from a theif but it wouldn't be pretty I'm sure. Anybody that would steal a dog is lower than a snake's belly


----------



## Eddy M. (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm waiting too -- did the thieves get their due????? I hope so-- I had one dog stolen 3 times - twice she was found - last time we never found her she was a Doberman / red-bone mix and loved / protected her family-  still miss her


----------



## southernmason (Jan 4, 2009)

Great ending i am so happy for you


----------



## hoochfisher (Jan 4, 2009)

luke!!!!
 what happened? fill us in with the rest! please?


----------



## mattellis2 (Jan 7, 2009)

yeah, how'd ya'll find her?

-matt


----------



## gapeach (Jan 21, 2009)

I just read the entire post....CONGRATS!  I am very glad you found her....but what's the story?


----------



## Lukethedrifter (Jan 21, 2009)

Thank yall for still reading this post and thanks for all the kind words. After we have our day in court I will post all the particulars. Hopefully we will put an end to this by the end of the month. Thank you again for all the kind words, and if anyone would like to meet Lilly in person, I am going to bring her to Ranger Dave's SEEDS hunt to let some kids shoot some squirrel out to her. Thanks Again. Ray.


----------



## bow_hunter125 (Jan 21, 2009)

Glad to hear you got your dog back!


----------



## mriver72 (Jan 21, 2009)

glad you got her back !!!!!!!!! now let us know how !!!


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 21, 2009)

Awesome news that you have her back....Someone stole "The Fireman" one time as well....I didn't see him for 10 days....Then he wandered up to a house 12 miles from where he disapeared from....I can tell you what happened exactly....Someone stole him and then took him hunting...He would never hunt for anyone but me..Im sure they couldn't get their hands on him and they left him....I hate a dog theif...."The fireman" is no longer with us but I sure am glad you got your dog back...


----------



## ga41 (Jan 23, 2009)

AWESOME news !! hope the judge hates a dog thief as well


----------



## will hunt 4 food (Jan 23, 2009)

Great news, I quit coon hunting over a similar situation. I'm thankful you got your dog back.


----------

